# Lowrance Elite 5HDI Combo



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone use one of these? Comments. Understand Lowrance has dropped it from their lineup which might be a concern for future needs but some great prices online!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have one one my boat, has been excellent the last two years. Only drawback is that I want a bigger screen now, so I am going to move it to the bow of my boat


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thought this got deleted having posted it in the LOUNGE! And not getting a note that it had been moved-and to Where? There are ten thousand posts in various other forums asking similar questions and they Didn't get moved. Good thing My IQ is 137, and I figured it out!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

They are great units I have used a few and never had problems if you are using them for mapping also look for a bundle with a chart chip such as Navionics, cmap, etc. but I would suggest to actually see the unit incase you might want a 7 instead.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I just got this unit for 239 from cabelas and it has $100 in rebates. Hard to beat for $139 final price.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

At that price it makes sense to get two. Anyone know if these can be linked off one transducer? Think one for steering console and one up by the casting deck.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I don't believe so. I have a 4 hdi and 5hdi. Love both of them.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Does the GPS tell your speed of travel on this unit?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I still have mine in the boat but she's coming out this season. I got a helix-9 Di in now and never going back to the dark side. 

Yes,the Elite 5 Hdi displays ground speed,but the increments it displays is terrible. Not an even 2.0,2.2, 2.5,3.0 etc. More like 2.77,2.88,3.08, and so on and it gets very annoying trying to keep my 3 mph speed.

Only other drawback of the elite-5 HDI is the graphics.Cloudy/dark days,no problem. Bright sunlight and the screen was very hard to see.Had to change the background settings just to halfway get a decent display. The helix blows it out of the water with picture quality.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Just a update. The gander in Reynoldsburg has the 5 hdi for $219 with the sunshade and they still have the $100 rebate. So $119 final price.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Are these units simple enough to install yourself in half a day or less? Trying to decide if I should give it a go or take it to the marine mechanic.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

saugmon said:


> I still have mine in the boat but she's coming out this season. I got a helix-9 Di in now and never going back to the dark side.
> 
> Yes,the Elite 5 Hdi displays ground speed,but the increments it displays is terrible. Not an even 2.0,2.2, 2.5,3.0 etc. More like 2.77,2.88,3.08, and so on and it gets very annoying trying to keep my 3 mph speed.
> 
> Only other drawback of the elite-5 HDI is the graphics.Cloudy/dark days,no problem. Bright sunlight and the screen was very hard to see.Had to change the background settings just to halfway get a decent display. The helix blows it out of the water with picture quality.


There is a software update to correct this problem. Go to Lowrance website.


----------

